# Is this Britain's dodgiest bank ?



## BeatCorruption (Jul 28, 2011)

My wife requested an Experian credit report. To our absolute shock, horror and disbelief we discovered that a Nigerian national had been, illegally, using her name as a bogus alias, in a witting attempt to get credit in my wife's name. 

What was even more disturbing was that this act of criminality, namely identity theft, had been authorised by the Islamic Bank of Britain, based in Birmingham. They did not appear to make any security checks. Firstly, my wife is a Christian by birth and conviction, whereas the woman committing identity theft is a Moslem. The Islamic Bank is intended for Moslems only, yet those of other faiths. The bank failed to sopt this. Secondly, my wife is from East Africa not Nigeria, which is in West Africa. The bank failed to sopt this. Thirdly, the fraudster quoted a birth date (porbably also 
bogus ?) 8 years after my wife was born. The bank failed to spot this. 

As soon as we realised this crime had taken place, we immediately reported it at our local Lloyds TSB. Whilst the staff were sympathetic, shamefully, that was not the case when we spoke to the supposed customer services team, supposedly, there to help LLoyds TSB customers when they suffer identity theft. We spoke to several of their team, including an American woman. They were not interested and unhelpful. 
In short, they were utterly useless.

We then spoke to Experian, who were marginally more helpful, but not a lot more.

We wrote to the FOS. They too were completely disinterested and unhelpful. They seemed to be on the side of the Islamic Bank of Britain. They were wholly unmoved that the bank had authorised a deliberate instance of identity theft. 

We wrote to the chairman and MD of the Islamic Bank of Britain, Mr Mohsen Moustafa and Mr Gerry Deegan, respectively, twice. They have never responded. My wife received a cryptic 'phone call from a woman claiming to be from the Islamic Bank, which did not include an explanation as to why they had authorised a bogus alias or an apology for the distress and hassle that ensued.

We wrote to the FSA. they said they could not help.

All of the agencies we spoke to told us not to bother reporting this crime to the police, which is disturbing.

We gained the impression that the Islamic Bank of Britain is somehow exempt from the banking code that applies to all other banks. We daresay that had such an unprofessional incident happened in a high street bank (which is virutally impossible) the FOS and FSA would have come down on them like a ton of bricks. Not so the Islamic Bank of Britain, which seems to be able to act in a wholly unprofessional and unlawful manner with impunity. This is very scary and very, very wrong. If this bank cannot follow UK banking regulation, then it should be shut down with immediate effect. I wonder how many other innocent people have suffered identify theft facilitated by this bank's gross ineptitude ?

Now, before any wild, hysterical, crass claims of Islamophobia ets are made, let me make it abundantly clear that this posting is concerned solely with highlighting the serious ineptitude of a bank, in this instance the said Islamic Bank of Britain. Had it been any other bank, an identical positing would have been made. Indeed, my warning about this bank is as much to Moslems, as to anyone. We do not want anyone, of any religious or otherwise persuasion, falling prey to a ctime facilitated by this inept bank.

Thankfully, by the grace of God, the said woman's attempt at identity theft proved unsuccessful in gaining credit. We shudder to think what could have followed if, say, she had been successful in obtaining a mortgate ! The consequences are truly terrifying. Petrifying also is the relaxed attitude the banks, regulators and police have to such crimes. They almost seem to be accepted as the 'norm.' This is terrible.

I would reocommend to anyone unfortunate enough to suffer identity theft to set up immediately a security password on their experian account, which will prevent any future attempts by the crook at gaining credit in your name.

What a lawless land we have, tragically, become, with some organisations being granted unofficial impunity to break the law in the interests of PC and fear of being labelled a racist, xenophobe etc Never mind the poor victims, who nearly go out of their minds with fear.

In short, beware the Islamic Bank of Britain !


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello anders.


----------



## Random (Jul 28, 2011)

I kept expecting that story to turn into a Forum-like porn story. "Imagine my surprise when my African wife..."


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 28, 2011)

Anyone believe this story?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

Radio 4's "Money Box" programme is that way >>>>> Money Box


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 28, 2011)

lol.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 28, 2011)

Can't be bothered typing the lol myself.  I'll let Captain Hurrah do it for me. 



Captain Hurrah said:


> lol.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Anyone believe this story?


 
Err...........let me think.....erm....no


----------



## Maggot (Jul 28, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Anyone believe this story?


Sounds plausible to me. Why don't you believe it?


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 28, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Sounds plausible to me. Why don't you believe it?


 
you think.this is a genuine post?


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this the same "anders" who posts on the Torygraph blogs?


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 28, 2011)

What a ghastly state of affairs!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Sounds plausible to me. Why don't you believe it?



This possibly?



> What was even more disturbing was that this act of criminality, namely identity theft, had been authorised by the Islamic Bank of Britain, based in Birmingham



What does authorised plausibly mean?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

nino_savatte said:


> Is this the same "anders" who posts on the Torygraph blogs?


 
That was just a crap joke from me nino. ignore it.


----------



## BeatCorruption (Jul 28, 2011)

Get a life, Blagsta, it's completely true and logged with the FOS. Don't be such a dickhead, open your eyes !


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Jul 28, 2011)

_My eyes!_


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> Get a life, Blagsta, it's completely true and logged with the FOS. Don't be such a dickhead, open your eyes !


 
LOL


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> Get a life, Blagsta, it's completely true and logged with the FOS. Don't be such a dickhead, open your eyes !


 
What do you mean by 



> What was even more disturbing was that this act of criminality, namely identity theft, had been authorised by the Islamic Bank of Britain



what did they authorise?


----------



## audiotech (Jul 28, 2011)

Now if it was stated the Bank of Credit and Commerce International, founded by a Pakistani national, I would have went for that.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> Get a life, Blagsta, it's completely true and logged with the FOS. Don't be such a dickhead, open your eyes !


 
Really. Because having experienced identity theft (not mine but someone close to me) it was taken extremely seriously by the banks involved and I am no fan of the big banks but I cannot believe that everyone including the FSA and the FOS are deliberately shielding the Islamic Bank of Britain in the way you suggest.


----------



## stuff_it (Jul 28, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Anyone believe this story?



I too am still waiting for the punchline.


----------



## smmudge (Jul 28, 2011)

I can't believe that even the _American woman_ in the Lloyds TSB customer service team couldn't help you! What the hell is this country coming to


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> Get a life, Blagsta, it's completely true and logged with the FOS. Don't be such a dickhead, open your eyes !


 
Wake up sheeple!

<prepares tinfoil hat>


----------



## Maggot (Jul 28, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> you think.this is a genuine post?



There's nothing in that post that sounds implausible.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

smmudge said:


> I can't believe that even the _American woman_ in the Lloyds TSB customer service team couldn't help you! What the hell is this country coming to


 
You wait till you find out about this McDonalds place!


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 28, 2011)

Maggot said:


> There's nothing in that post that sounds implausible.


 
Are you serious?


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 28, 2011)

People who write "moslem" instead of "muslim" tend to be reactionary right-wingers.


----------



## past caring (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> My wife requested an Experian credit report. To our absolute shock, horror and disbelief we discovered that a Nigerian national had been, illegally, using her name as a bogus alias, in a witting attempt to get credit in my wife's name.
> 
> What was even more disturbing was that this act of criminality, namely identity theft, had been authorised by the Islamic Bank of Britain, based in Birmingham. They did not appear to make any security checks. Firstly, my wife is a Christian by birth and conviction, whereas the woman committing identity theft is a Moslem. The Islamic Bank is intended for Moslems only, yet those of other faiths. The bank failed to sopt this. Secondly, my wife is from East Africa not Nigeria, which is in West Africa. The bank failed to sopt this. Thirdly, the fraudster quoted a birth date (porbably also
> bogus ?) 8 years after my wife was born. The bank failed to spot this.
> ...



You tried selling this to VIZ yet?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

Maggot said:


> There's nothing in that post that sounds implausible.


 
Are you a lawyer? The whole thing is bollocks designed to sell a political point about soft peddling muslims. How can you not pick that up?


----------



## past caring (Jul 28, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> Are you a lawyer? The whole thing is bollocks designed to sell a political point about soft peddling muslims. How can you not pick that up?


 
Fuck's sake - there's only a postcount of 5, too. Look at the others - it's not difficult.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

An attack on state provision of schooling followed by an attack on marxism. Well done maggot.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2011)

Is this post connected with those false flag "you are now entering an area controlled by Shariah Law" posters I've heard about ?

EDIT :-

turns out they were posted by actual Islamic nutjobs ..


----------



## Maggot (Jul 28, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Are you serious?


 Can you please point out the implausible parts, cos I'm too stupid to see them?



butchersapron said:


> An attack on state provision of schooling followed by an attack on marxism. Well done maggot.



How do those posts invalidate this one?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

Because they establish a pattern of posting unsupported and unargued rabid right wing bollocks that you're too thick to notice throw doubt over this long winded and inconsistent story that the author refuses to answer questions on.


----------



## BeatCorruption (Jul 28, 2011)

'Authorised' means exactly that authorised. The woman using my wife's name as a bogus alias was only able to do because the Islamic Bank of Britain, instead of being professional, smelling an obvious rat and carrying out the neccessary security, went ahead and authorised this act of criminality. Now, according to UK law, if you assist a crime it's called accessory and is, rightly, viewed as serious a crime as the acutal crime itself. This may well have included submission to the bank of forged documents.

You better believe it, Blagsta (or should I say Bin Laden), because it's fucking pricks like you, with their heads up their PC arses, mean that appalling things like this can happen to innocent people because society is too fucking timid and PC to dare cry fowl when foreigners commit crimes. Had it been an American bank, you wouldn't have a problem believing it, you stupid red bigot. 

As for the FOS, FSA and Lloyds TSB anti-identity theft team, they were as much fucking use as a chocolate teapot. Too bloody scared to take on the bank, simply because of its religious dimension. They would have gone hell for leather had it been Christian or Jewish. Useless hypocrites. 

I'm all for going to the pigs, however, we were told that this would be a total waste of time. I might do yet. 

The cunt who did this to my wife is an evil piece of shit. I would happily name her and her equally depraved partner, but I'm not sure whether that is permissible on this website. 

This country is a fucking joke, thanks to shithead wankers like 'comrade' Blagsta. Fuck you, you twat !


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Can you please point out the implausible parts, cos I'm too stupid to see them?
> 
> 
> 
> How do those posts invalidate this one?



Can someone tell maggot the story of the naughty trolls please. I forget it.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

Racist twat is racist

On ye jog, BeatSurrender.

e2a:  You're Arthur2, aren't you?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> 'Authorised' means exactly that authorised. The woman using my wife's name as a bogus alias was only able to do because the Islamic Bank of Britain, instead of being professional, smelling an obvious rat and carrying out the neccessary security, went ahead and authorised this act of criminality.



What act of criminality? What authorisation?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 28, 2011)

*shakes head*

You went 'batshit' far too soon, shit troll.

Or shit person, I'm undecided.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, boring now, bin/ban etc..


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> 'Authorised' means exactly that authorised.


 
Authorised what though?

If this is true it sounds like someone's nicked you wife's ID and made an application to the IBB. They've credit checked the application and rejected it since you say no credit was granted. 

What have they done wrong here?


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 28, 2011)

Maggot said:


> Can you please point out the implausible parts, cos I'm too stupid to see them?


 
Can you point out the plausible bits?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> I'm all for going to the pigs, however, we were told that this would be a total waste of time.



And talking of wasting your time, can I politely suggest you stop wasting yours by posting on here - start a page on facebook or something (if you haven't already) where you can be sure you'll find a more receptive audience.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> 'Authorised' means exactly that authorised. The woman using my wife's name as a bogus alias was only able to do because the Islamic Bank of Britain, instead of being professional, smelling an obvious rat and carrying out the neccessary security, went ahead and authorised this act of criminality. Now, according to UK law, if you assist a crime it's called accessory and is, rightly, viewed as serious a crime as the acutal crime itself. This may well have included submission to the bank of forged documents.
> 
> You better believe it, Blagsta (or should I say Bin Laden), because it's fucking pricks like you, with their heads up their PC arses, mean that appalling things like this can happen to innocent people because society is too fucking timid and PC to dare cry fowl when foreigners commit crimes. Had it been an American bank, you wouldn't have a problem believing it, you stupid red bigot.
> 
> ...


 
Wow, you got some anger issues, LOL!


----------



## Onket (Jul 28, 2011)

I only got this far-



BeatCorruption said:


> As soon as we realised this crime had taken place, we immediately reported it at our local Lloyds TSB.


----------



## past caring (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> 'Authorised' means exactly that authorised. The woman using my wife's name as a *bogus alias* was only able to do because the Islamic Bank of Britain, instead of being professional, smelling an obvious rat and carrying out the neccessary security, went ahead and authorised this act of criminality. Now, according to UK law, if you assist a crime it's called accessory and is, rightly, viewed as serious a crime as the acutal crime itself. This may well have included submission to the bank of forged documents.
> 
> You better believe it, *Blagsta (or should I say Bin Laden)*, because it's fucking pricks like you, with their heads up their PC arses, mean that appalling things like this can happen to innocent people because society is too fucking timid and PC to dare cry fowl when foreigners commit crimes. Had it been an American bank, you wouldn't have a problem believing it, you stupid red bigot.
> 
> ...



Aren't all aliases bogus? Am I missing something? Is English your first language BeatCorruption?

The Bin Laden bit is quality, too.....







.....but maybe get someone else to make the kit for you next time if you can't be trusted with the glue?


----------



## treelover (Jul 28, 2011)

has this happened to anyone else or is it one of those emails that goes around?


----------



## BeatCorruption (Jul 28, 2011)

Silly me, a bank would never do anything wrong or illegal and Moslems are perfect aren't they !

Yeh, too right I'm angry, Blagsta, especially with lefty bastards like you, you have fucked this country well and truly up the arse.

Mixed couples like us are well known for our neo-fascist views ! You stupid, mindless, bigoted, ill-educated, worthless left-wing pricks, who also defend law breakers, especially foreign ones. You are an utter shower of worthless shit.

The Islamic Bank of Britain should be shut down. It's bent to the core. The name of the fucker who committed this crime is Ms Abimbola Hammed (at least, that's the name she uses). I'd willingly testify in court under oath as to this crime. 

In any event, who gives a fuck what you no-marks think. The truth is the truth and I have stated it. So, go and fuck yourselves you sad little 
losers !


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

What was authorised by Islamic Bank of Britain?


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy moly


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2011)

Again, what have they done wrong, BeatCorruption?

What exactly are you annoyed about?

They've credit checked an application and rejected it. That's what banks do when someone applies for credit.

I can understand your  being annoyed with the con artist, but why the bank?


----------



## past caring (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> Silly me, a bank would never do anything wrong or illegal and Moslems are perfect aren't they !
> 
> Yeh, too right I'm angry, Blagsta, especially with lefty bastards like you, you have fucked this country well and truly up the arse.
> 
> ...



Word to the wise here chief - letting her do you with a black strap-on ain't the same thing.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> Silly me, a bank would never do anything wrong or illegal and Moslems are perfect aren't they !
> 
> Yeh, too right I'm angry, Blagsta, especially with lefty bastards like you, you have fucked this country well and truly up the arse.
> 
> ...


 
Congratulations for commiting internet libel.  And let's raise our glasses to you for, uh, managing to throw your toys out of the pram in 7 posts.  Nice work, fella.  

But of course, it's "our" fault, isn't it? It always is.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 28, 2011)

Having worked in banks previously I would say that it is perfectly possible to open an account in someone else's name, even in a highstreet bank. They tend to raise the bar somewhat when you try to borrow money off them, but even so plenty of people defraud them of small amounts and get away with it.

In a smaller bank/building society etc I would imagine it would be even easier than in one of the big corporates.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Congratulations for commiting internet libel.


 
It's not libel if it's true.

Besides, Ms Hammed is probably a figment of someones imagination.


----------



## past caring (Jul 28, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Congratulations for commiting internet libel.  And let's raise our glasses to you for, uh, managing to throw your toys out of the pram in 7 posts.  Nice work, fella.
> 
> But of course, it's "our" fault, isn't it? It always is.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 28, 2011)

Rofl


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 28, 2011)

This one?

http:// ng.linkedin.com/pub/basorun-abimbola-hammed/31/724/148


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2011)

And how do you know the real name of the tricky trickster?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

past caring said:


>


 
No more Christmas fund money for Walford, thanks to scamsters


----------



## BeatCorruption (Jul 28, 2011)

Spymaster, what planet are you on ? The Islamic Bank of Britain authorised an illegal use of an alias, to the effect that it appeared on my wife's credit report. They should have spotted it a mile off and reported it. Their supposed security checks failed with distinction. They were unprofessional to put it mildly. That's why I'm bloody angry. Why is this bank allowed to break the banking code and cause innocents such grief ?

past caring - you're referring to yourself, you freak, I bet you prefer the real thing up your brown eye, eh, you weirdo. You've got an arsehole like a wizard's sleve, no doubt !

Mellysingsdoom - not libel, the truth and I'd readily testify to that in a court of law under oath. I have all the evidence. Get back to using your rabbit dildo on your anus, you ponce.

Fruitloop - at last, some commonsense !


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

> The Islamic Bank of Britain authorised an illegal use of an alias, to the effect that it appeared on my wife's credit report.



What does this mean? What did they practically do? What practically happened?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> Mellysingsdoom - not libel, the truth and I'd readily testify to that in a court of law under oath. I have all the evidence. Get back to using your rabbit dildo on your anus, you ponce.!



Seeing as I'm gay - is that meant to be an insult?  Racist and homophobic to boot.  If you "have the evidence", stop posting here and go tell the police.

And seeing as this is a "left/liberal" site (yeah, I've read your cheery views elsewhere), why are you here if you don't care what "we" think?

Carry on though - don't let me stop you, sweetcheeks.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm still loving the descent from...




			
				BeatCorruption said:
			
		

> Now, before any wild, hysterical, crass claims of Islamophobia ets are made, let me make it abundantly clear that this posting is concerned solely with highlighting the serious ineptitude of a bank, in this instance the said Islamic Bank of Britain.



to...




			
				BeatCorruption said:
			
		

> You better believe it, Blagsta (or should I say Bin Laden), because it's fucking pricks like you, with their heads up their PC arses, mean that appalling things like this can happen to innocent people because society is too fucking timid and PC to dare cry fowl when foreigners commit crimes. Had it been an American bank, you wouldn't have a problem believing it, you stupid red bigot.
> 
> As for the FOS, FSA and Lloyds TSB anti-identity theft team, they were as much fucking use as a chocolate teapot. Too bloody scared to take on the bank, simply because of its religious dimension. They would have gone hell for leather had it been Christian or Jewish. Useless hypocrites.



In less than 3 pages


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> Spymaster, what planet are you on ? The Islamic Bank of Britain authorised an illegal use of an alias, to the effect that it appeared on my wife's credit report.


 
How did they authorise it? 

Someone's got hold of your wife's details and made a fraudulent application to the IBB, right? 

They've done a credit check on your wife because it was her name on the application. Then the credit check appears on your wife's file.

What have they done wrong? They've done what any bank would do.

And how do you know the real name of the applicant?


----------



## past caring (Jul 28, 2011)

He doesn't.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha. Good try BeatCorruption.


----------



## Maggot (Jul 28, 2011)

ok, maybe I was being rather gullible.


----------



## BeatCorruption (Jul 28, 2011)

MellySingsDoom - I was right then, about the wizard's sleve/clown's pocket ! If you can't take it, ducky, don't give it ! (no pun intended). Who gives a shit what you are or not ? You're pretty weird whatever you are, you cunt.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> MellySingsDoom - I was right then, about the wizard's sleve/clown's pocket ! If you can't take it, ducky, don't give it ! (no pun intended). Who gives a shit what you are or not ? You're pretty weird whatever you are, you cunt.


 
Oh dear!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2011)

Why don't we ever get nice new people to play with ?


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption.

You're going to get banned soon. Before this happens can you please quickly answer my questions:

How did they authorise it? 

Someone's got hold of your wife's details and made a fraudulent application to the IBB, right? 

They've done a credit check on your wife because it was her name on the application. Then the credit check appears on your wife's file.

What have they done wrong? They've done what any bank would do.

And how do you know the real name of the applicant?


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 28, 2011)

I think:

Someone opened a bogus account in the wife's name with the IBB. Because the account wasn't trying to borrow any money or anything they didn't do their due-diligence checking. The scammer then tried to access other kinds of credit using the dodgy bank account. Presumably they failed at this point because the credit-issuers know that having a bank account, particularly with a small bank that most people haven't heard of, is no proof of anything at all.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2011)

Fruitloop said:


> Because the account wasn't trying to borrow any money or anything they didn't do their due-diligence checking.


 
What due dilligence?


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 28, 2011)

> wizard's sleve/clown's pocket



Is this something to do with all that Barry Potter malarky the kids are into these days?


----------



## audiotech (Jul 28, 2011)

Blagsta's Bin Laden? There's me thinking he was shot between the ears and buried at sea by US Seals.


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 28, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> What due dilligence?


 
I think generally they look on the electoral roll, then if the person isn't there then they do some other stuff. It was a long time ago now and I forget.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 28, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Is this something to do with all that Barry Potter malarky the kids are into these days?


 
That's johann hari potter. He's really dead. They've just not buried the body yet.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 28, 2011)

It is obvious that the very existence of the Islamic Bank is an offence to all RightThinking people. BeatCorruption is clearly a mild-mannered and tolerant individual who has been most improperly treated by foreigners who should have respected his cultural supremacy. I simply cannot understand why he has had no support from other banks and authorities who are supposed to follow up these things.


----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2011)

Fruitloop said:


> I think generally they look on the electoral roll, then if the person isn't there then they do some other stuff. It was a long time ago now and I forget.



Experian would have done the electoral roll check as part of the referral.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 28, 2011)

Fuck me - MR ISLAMO ANGRY IS THE BUILDING!!! He's not posting from a police cell in Oslo is he?


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 28, 2011)

butchersapron said:


> That's johann hari potter. He's really dead. They've just not buried the body yet.


 
"You are the chosen one, Hari", Dumbledore said, hitching up his his robe and tucking it into an improbable pair of lace-trimmed bloomers, grimed with the sweat of a thousand spells.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> You better believe it, Blagsta (or should I say Bin Laden), because it's fucking pricks like you, with their heads up their PC arses, mean that appalling things like this can happen to innocent people because society is too fucking timid and PC to dare cry fowl when foreigners commit crimes. Had it been an American bank, you wouldn't have a problem believing it, you stupid red bigot.


 
Lol


----------



## Fruitloop (Jul 28, 2011)

Does crying fowl involve a duck-caller?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> MellySingsDoom - I was right then, about the wizard's sleve/clown's pocket ! If you can't take it, ducky, don't give it ! (no pun intended). Who gives a shit what you are or not ? You're pretty weird whatever you are, you cunt.


 
You're a charmer, aint'cha? 

You know what, I'm GLAD you've been done over.  There's no fish to fry here tonight - time to take your cod politics and banking concern to another plaice - perhaps there you'll be seen as the sole of the party.  Better make hake whilst the sun shines.

See ya, sexy xxx


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 28, 2011)

Beats' valuable contributions to U75 so far;



> marxism = mass murder, repression and war. the most failed, discredited political system ever. Not even worth mentioning. The total and utter pits.





> State schools are a pile of horseshit through and through !





> Diamond is a fucking piece of yank shit. He and all bent banksters are thieving cunts who will burn in hell, together with the scumbag politicians who lick their fat arses !


----------



## past caring (Jul 28, 2011)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> Is this something to do with all that Barry Potter malarky the kids are into these days?



Everyone knows that the leather shorts brigade are well into all that runic shit, surely?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2011)

Blagsta said:


> Are you serious?


 
If Maggot means in terms of banks, *any* banks, being slap-dash about identity checks, then he's right. IIRC one of the parliamentary committees recently had a pop at the banks about it.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> 'Authorised' means exactly that authorised. The woman using my wife's name as a bogus alias was only able to do because the Islamic Bank of Britain, instead of being professional, smelling an obvious rat and carrying out the neccessary security, went ahead and authorised this act of criminality. Now, according to UK law, if you assist a crime it's called accessory and is, rightly, viewed as serious a crime as the acutal crime itself. This may well have included submission to the bank of forged documents.
> 
> You better believe it, Blagsta (or should I say Bin Laden), because it's fucking pricks like you, with their heads up their PC arses, mean that appalling things like this can happen to innocent people because society is too fucking timid and PC to dare cry fowl when foreigners commit crimes. Had it been an American bank, you wouldn't have a problem believing it, you stupid red bigot.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> Authorised what though?



He's so enraged, it's got to have at least been bukkake on his missus.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2011)

Fruitloop said:


> I think generally they look on the electoral roll, then if the person isn't there then they do some other stuff. It was a long time ago now and I forget.


 
Electoral roll and credit check.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 28, 2011)

past caring said:


> Everyone knows that the leather shorts brigade are well into all that runic shit, surely?


 
Oi, back away from dissing the _lederhosen_, hippy!!  

You'll pry my leather shorts with added runic insignia from my cold, dead thighs!


----------



## past caring (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## Spymaster (Jul 28, 2011)

ViolentPanda said:


> He's so enraged, it's got to have at least been bukkake on his missus.


 
Or on him.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 28, 2011)

BeatCorruption said:


> Silly me, a bank would never do anything wrong or illegal and Moslems are perfect aren't they !
> 
> Yeh, too right I'm angry, Blagsta, especially with lefty bastards like you, you have fucked this country well and truly up the arse.
> 
> ...


 
Would you like me to recommend you a therapist? So you can work on your anger issues, LOL.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Jul 28, 2011)

You would say that, BIN LADEN.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

FridgeMagnet said:


> You would say that, BIN RACER





Panic not though, as the Chosen One is now round here, and he's "bound" not to leave any time soon.

"You want some milk, Shnookums?  Hush my lovely, I have all the "milk" you need - I'll be sending my love from me to you"


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 28, 2011)

Spymaster said:


> How did they authorise it?
> 
> Someone's got hold of your wife's details and made a fraudulent application to the IBB, right?
> 
> ...


 
They haven't done anything. Total jackanory.


----------



## likesfish (Jul 28, 2011)

an islamic bank is the most dodgy bank in england I'm shocked shocked I tell you.
 muslamics coming over here opening banks doeing dodgy deals
  excuse me that's what the citys for.
   I'm sorry ripping off some housewife for a credit card that's not even remotely going to get you into the club at least have some ambition bank role a coup sell dodgy arms to dodgy country's and take a massive pay off.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 28, 2011)

likesfish said:


> an islamic bank is the most dodgy bank in england I'm shocked shocked I tell you.
> muslamics coming over here opening banks doeing dodgy deals
> excuse me that's what the citys for.
> I'm sorry ripping off some housewife for a credit card that's not even remotely going to get you into the club at least have some ambition bank role a coup sell dodgy arms to dodgy country's and take a massive pay off.



Sorry likesfish, you missed the news - yer man was having a one-man Foam party (no-one else invited), and drowned in his own rabid froth.  I hear he was put down for his own good


----------



## likesfish (Jul 29, 2011)

shame missed all the fun.
  beatcorruption another casualty of the muslami conspricacy


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 4, 2011)

Kaka Tim said:


> Fuck me - MR ISLAMO ANGRY IS THE BUILDING!!! He's not posting from a police cell in Oslo is he?



*calls up the local copshop*


----------



## WouldBe (Aug 4, 2011)

When I scrolled over this thread and saw the bit about Experian and a Nigerian I was hoping it would say the Nigerian had *actually* deposited £46,000,000 in the OP's wifes account.


----------

